# Hiro ready for Christmas



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro is ready for Christmas.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

All the pictures are stunning but ooooooooooh that top one!!! I'd put that on my Christmas cards


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is so cute!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is such a beautiful boy. Love the pics.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Great pictures as always!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiro is adorable! I get really excited when I see your posts,because I know beautiful photos await! This is no exception! What a cutie Hiro is-waiting for Santa!:clap2:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

An absolute Angel !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

An,

Great pictures as always! What camera/lens do you shoot with?

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ans,

You take the most wonderful photos! What kind of camera do you have?

Hiro is just beautiful! :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous shots! Love Hiro's eyes...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Jan, that first photo would be my Christmas card.

Lovely photos!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

All pictures are great....but that top one is really adorable. It looks like Hiro is patiently waiting for Santa to bring him some new toys.:biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Ans, Sir Clyde is very proud about his lovely brother )
Whenever I see Hiro on a photo.... WOW!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just stunning.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Photos look professional. How do you get pictures without the yellow eyes I always seem to get?

Kathie


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful Havanese! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. He's a beauty. I love his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the picture with the blue (4th picture), the eyes are intense, I love it. The Hav picture is soooooooooooooo pretty. I love close-up pictures! You do such a nice job and you have convinced me to buy something else...............a Santa hat!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much!


----------

